# ISO Ideas for Beef Cubes



## betterthanabox (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of beef cubes that I got on sale taking up room in my freezer. I got them out for dinner tonight and had planned on making stroganoff, but didn't have all the ingredients. 

So now what should I do with them?

Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2012)

Beef stew or pasta sauce with the beef instead of meatballs.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm out of canned tomatoes too


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2012)

Dice them really small, sautee' them with onions, make a pan gravy from the fond, serve with mashed potatoes or rice. Or even over wide noodles. Sort of an SOS.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Addie is right!  If you flour them brown them in oil and then "pot roast" them in the oven or braise them on top of the stove you will have the makings of a nice gravy.  If you have some cheap red wine that would go well in the braising liquid.


----------



## jusnikki (Jan 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> Dice them really small, sautee' them with onions, make a pan gravy from the fond, serve with mashed potatoes or rice. Or even over wide noodles. Sort of an SOS.


 

This I have done many times.. and it's vety, vety, goud!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 4, 2012)

Stir fry with veggies and soy sauce/cornstarch slurry,  beef stew, throw in food processor and make your own ground beef for burgers or meatloaf,  brown and cook in wine of your choice, cook with onions and cream of something soup,  thinly slice and make cheese steaks.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2012)

Beef stew. You do not need any ingredients for it. Whatever you have at home will work. Sautee diced onions, add meat, seasoned, sautee meat. Add water, let it cook till done. You can add any vegies you have.


----------



## GLC (Jan 4, 2012)

Carne Guisada, the highest calling of cubed beef.


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Beef stew. You do not need any ingredients for it. Whatever you have at home will work. Sautee diced onions, add meat, seasoned, sautee meat. Add water, let it cook till done. You can add any vegies you have.


 
Not knowing what cut of meat the cubes came from you need to braise them in some sort of liquid. Definitely if there is not fat on them.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> Not knowing what cut of meat the cubes came from you need to braise them in some sort of liquid. Definitely if there is not fat on them.


 
Isn't it what I said? "add water"...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 4, 2012)

Paint dots on them with Kitchen Bouquet and start a crap game.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2012)

lol, s.l.o.b.

my first thought was souvlaki. souvlaki is another term for kebab made with all meat.

marinate the cubes in garlic, oregano, lemon, s&p, sugar, and olive oil. if you like lamb and happened to have saved it, add the fat from frenched lamb chops or a lamb roast to inject another level of flavour. it will tastes somewhere between lamb and beef, and is much cheaper than all lamb.

skewer cubes and charcoal grill until medium rare to medium.

serve with a grilled pita and salad of greens, tomatoes, cukes, onions, green peppers, feta cheese, and kalamata olives dressed in evoo and red wine vinegar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 5, 2012)

They don't have to remain as cubes. You can lay them out on your cutting board and beat the snot out of them until they are flattened, dredge in flour, brown in olive oil, add onions, garlic, canned tomatoes, seasonings of your choice, and simmer it all up for a tomato sauce. Toss in your favorite hot, cooked pasta  and there you go.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I ended up doing a combination of things. I pan seared about a pound of seasoned cubes for lunches today, and then I used the remaining two pounds to make a big pot of beef stew, so dinner is done tonight too! Thanks so much for all the responses!


----------

